# Womb lining thickening with evorel Sequi 50 patches???



## annie24 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi all,

At the age of 12 up until 20 I took Loestrin 30 tablets, had periods and now I'm 21 I have changed to evorel sequi patches. Its been 3 months starting the patches, started in march and had my first period in june. So basically, I did not start my periods naturally and my ovaries can't produce and hasn't ever. I have been getting pains just below my stomach and a friend told me the womb lining is being thickened but I.m xonfused..? I don't know what is happening really


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

You'd be best advised to speak to your prescriber about this. Only they know your medical history and will be able to explain why you are being prescribed the drugs that you are on. I'm assuming you are on this in the run up to fertility treatment?


----------

